
Star’s black hole encounter puts Einstein’s theory of gravity to the test - ISL
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/07/star-s-black-hole-encounter-puts-einstein-s-theory-gravity-test
======
ISL
Direct link to the paper:
[https://www.aanda.org/articles/aa/pdf/2018/07/aa33718-18.pdf](https://www.aanda.org/articles/aa/pdf/2018/07/aa33718-18.pdf)

